
Realistic Facebook Privacy Simulator - ColinWright
http://toys.usvsth3m.com/realistic-facebook-privacy-simulator/
======
crazygringo

        Don't not make everything not private
    
        [ ] Not No
        [ ] Not Not Not Yes
    

My brain was too slow!

Great game.

~~~
Sektor
Took me another 30 seconds just staring at your post here to work it out.

~~~
judk
The trick is to just cross out pairs of negatives. Same thing for reading news
stories like "court overturns ban on prohibiting suppression of car share
services". Is that positive or negative for car2go?

------
nwh
It's not just Facebook, Apple does this too with their "iAd optout" pages too.

Limit tracking: [ off | on ]

I'm still not sure which side I want really.

~~~
atlanticus
Facebook and Google make money selling your personal data, Apple makes money
selling hardware.

~~~
dcsommer
Can't speak for Google, but Facebook certainly doesn't sell personal data.
Facebook internally uses personal data to show targeted advertisements. Big
difference.

~~~
disgruntledphd2
Nor does Google. Twitter, however, does. That being said, Twitter is default
public and they've been really open about it since day one.

Note: I have no special knowledge of Google, so maybe they do. Given that it
would be really dumb to do so and lie about it, I believe that they do not.

------
jonathonf
Please, make a version suitable for kids. This would make an excellent
teaching tool.

~~~
sebkomianos
If they haven't by the time I am done with my current project (middle of next
month) I'll do it!

------
sarreph
I just watched the zealous Zuckerberg dance for three, straight minutes.

~~~
mam8cc
Its his face photoshopped over the woman from this video:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-50GjySwew](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-50GjySwew)

------
tzs
This would be amusing if I were Commander Data, and so could actually see my
score in the brief moment it shows the results before switching to taunting me
for losing my privacy.

------
shocks
I got to level five. This simulator is not realistic enough.

~~~
DannyBee
It's not not not realistic enough

------
jhartikainen
This is too realistic, I'm super stressed out now because I didn't have time
to answer everything right. Next thing I know, there's probably going to be
something embarrassing on my FB timeline!

------
alexvr
Dancing Zuckerberg is the new trollface

------
chrislomax
Conditioning has taught me never to press the blue facebook button on another
website!

I took a leap of faith though when I read the comments here.

Good game, although I was checking my FB profile every five mins to make sure
it hadn't posted any crap!

~~~
mewm
I swear, I was about to post exactly the same thing!

I had to try it a few times, as I was laughing too much too, even have chance,
when I first saw the line up of "settings"

------
Karunamon
I'd like to take a moment here to be "That Guy" and throw a wet blanket on the
Facebook hate train:

    
    
      * The options given here are not at all representative of the actual Facebook privacy settings, which my freaking mother can understand.
    
      * There is not a countdown attached to usage of the real privacy settings
    
      * Privacy is not a binary thing you either have or don't. Checking the wrong option in Facebook might result in some piece of information being available for certain other people to view. That doesn't mean they necessarily did. Nor does it mean that you can't go back and change the setting around later.
    
      * Facebook's redesigns were all centered around the goal of misleading people into publicizing information they didn't want to. /s
    
      * Whatever point this game is trying to make is completely overshadowed by its tone.

~~~
logn
People take the internet too seriously. It used to be a fun place, I promise.
And there used to be lots of terrible shareware games you could buy on CD-ROM
or floppy disk, and they were often much, much worse than this game. Take
these games for what they are, which is basically like the little puzzles on
the back of a cereal box.

~~~
Karunamon
If this were posted anywhere else but Hacker News, I'd agree. But this site
has a downright pathological hatred of it. It's like listening to
conservatives banging on about how terrible liberals are.

------
CoryG89
This is the best game I've ever found on the front page of HN! Absolute
awesomeness.

------
znowi
I suspect there's a whole department at Facebook, Google, and other companies
that sole purpose is to come up with cleverly puzzled opt-in questions for
users.

------
10098
I noped out of there when I saw the triple negative :-)

